# Feeder-Futter



## Schulti (15. Februar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Welches Futter bzw Futtermischungen könnt Ihr mir zum Feedern in einem Baggersee empfehlen? Zielfische werden Karpfen und Brachsen sein.
Sollte der Futterkorb auch im Stillwasser bleibeschwert sein, oder eher nicht?

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Hunter (15. Februar 2001)

Hi Schulti!Oft reicht einfaches Paniermehl vom Becker aus um seine Fische zu fangen. Frag mal bei deinem Bäcker nach, da bekommst du bestimmt Paniermehl zu günstigen Preisen. Mit Winkelpicker und Stillwasser von Top Secret habe ich gute erfolge gemacht. Einfach mit normalen Paniermehl mischen, dann hat man auch mehr. X 21 von La Sirene lässt sich auch gut mit Paniermehl mischen. Wenn du nicht gerade in 2m Wassertiefe angelst würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Bleibeschwerung verwenden., gerade wenn es ziemlich tief ist. Ich verwende auch schon bei 4 Meter Wassertiefe 20gr. Blei. Wenn’s tiefer geht, (bei mir bis 20 m) mische ich Aquarienkies mit ins Futter und nehme Bleigewichte von 20gr.- 50gr. Hierbei gilt möglichst schnell am Grund zu sein, denn in der Zeit wo ein leichter Korb noch absinkt kann man auch schon den nächsten Fisch drillen. Umso tiefer, desto schwerer sollte das Blei sein.


------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*****


----------



## TinkaTinka (16. Februar 2001)

Hai Schulti !!!
1. Futterkörbe beschweren : 5 - 10 gr.
   nur im Flachwasser oder wenn die Fische
   den Köder im Sinken nehmen versuche ich 
   es ohne blei. 
2. Viel " Leben " ins Futter, Maden, Caster, 
   Würmer. 
3. Mein Futter :
   1 l Paniermehl Top Sekret mit Vanillearoma
   1 l Zwiebackmehl
   1 Tüte " Brasem " JP
   Das Futter mit in Wasser gelöster Melasse 
   anmachen und mit Erdbeeraroma " veredeln "
Viel Spaß beim Testen !!!!!!!
Gruß  Achim


----------



## Rotauge (17. Februar 2001)

Hallo,das ist ja sehr lobenswert, daß wir mal ein paar Futtermischungen reinbekommen. Das ist ja sonst ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.Ich mische Buiskuitmehl mit Koprahmelasse, Maismehl, Hanf , Kokosmehl und Fertigfutter (Brassen). Die Mengen sind mir im Moment nicht klar, muß ich noch mal nachgucken.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Rotauge (17. Februar 2001)

So da bin ich wieder!Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut:1 kg Paniermehl oder Buiskuitmehl (ist besser)
660 g Koprah-Melasse
330 g Maismehl (nicht ganz fein)
330 g Hanfmehl
660 g Kokosmehl
und
1kg Fertigfutter (Brassen)


------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. Februar 2001)

Hai Rotauge !!
Du bist ja auch recht freigiebig mit Deiner Rezeptur, benutzt Du geröststeten Hanf ?
Ich habe festgestellt, daß man gerade beim Feedern den Hanf sieben muß, damit die schwimmenden Partikel entfernt werden.
Ich werde Dein Futter mal testen.
Bei uns war gestern nicht viel los- 5 Bisse in 3 Stunden- 5 kleine Rotaugen a 18 cm.
Gruß Achim
Ps.: Schon mal Leberöl verwendet ???????


----------



## Rotauge (19. Februar 2001)

Hallo Tinka Tinka!
Falls Dir die Mischung noch nicht genügend riecht, kannst Du noch pulverisiertes Brassen-Konzentrat hinzufügen.Gerösteten Hanf nehme ich nicht zum Brassen angeln, daß ist mehr für Rotaugen.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2001)

Hi Rotauge,Du schreibst, daß Du Kopramelasse verwendest. Flüssig (von Mosella?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) oder als Trockenmasse??? Bei uns gibt es das leider nur flüssig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. Februar 2001)

Hallo Franky !!Die Geweichtsangabe von Rotauge für Koprahmelasse deutet darauf hin, daß er getrocknete benutzt.
Ich finde flüssige deutlich besser.
Flüssige Melasse löse ich in warmen Wasser auf und benutze es dann zum Anmachen. Der Geruch ist intensiver und das Futter wird mehr gebunden.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (19. Februar 2001)

Hallo!Koprah-Melasse wird trocken hinzugefügt. Allerdings füge ich am Gewässer noch flüssige Melasse hinzu.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## JohannesG (19. Februar 2001)

Hi Franky,
Melasse ist flüssig, Koprahmelasse trocken. Ist auch beides nicht das gleiche: Melasse ist Zuckersirup, Koprahmelasse sind Kokosraspeln (Koprah) mit Melasse versetzt und gemahlen. Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Marco Klann (19. Februar 2001)

Hi!Ich benutze zum Feederangeln an der Weser folgende  Spice-Mischung:
25% BrötchenmehlKuchenmehl (gemahlene Reste vom Bäcker 
25% Brata Paniermehl (ist ziemlich grob und schwer).
25% Kartoffelpüreeflocken
25% Haferflocken
dazu kommt noch Zimt und Lebkuckengewürz und flüssige Melasse.
Je nach Jahreszeit kommen noch Partikel wie Mais, Hanf, Weizen, hinzu!
Maden und Würmer dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2001)

Hmm, ich kenne die Zuckerrüben-Schnitzel (grob gem. Zuckerrüben) auch als Melasse... Leider gibt es das bei uns nicht zu kaufen.
Daher bin ich an das flüssige Zeug gebunden. Davon mal ab: schlecht ist es wirklich nicht!
Ich hab vor 2 Wochen aus dem Restbestand noch 2 Buddels günstig erstanden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Lynx (19. Februar 2001)

Servus Franky,soll ich Dir ne Palette Zuckerrüben rauf schicken? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bin hier direkt im Anbaugebiet.
Wenn wir einen LKW-Spediteur(Disponent) hier hätten wär das kein Problem. Die Jungs machen das schon aus Spass.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
  WO


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2001)

*grins*
Wärn echter Spaß! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hätte vor 2 Jahren schon 2 t Kürbiskernmehl als Direktimport aus Austria bekommen können. Das gab aber ein paar Lagerprobleme..
Bei uns werd ich sicher auch &acute;nen Rübenacker finden. Wenn ich da dann eine mopse, soll das erstmal reichen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Denis B. (10. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Hallo Leute !!
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Marco Klann :welche Sorte von dem Brata-Paniermehl benuzt du denn?die haben da nämlich eine Riesen-Auswahl...
und dann hätte Ich noch eine Frage:Woher bekomme ich eigentlich Koprahmelasse bzw. Melasse??? Hab gehört das soll wahre Wunder bewirken...

OK warte auf Antwort
Gruß Denis


----------



## Rotauge (10. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Koprah-Melasse bekommst Du in jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft.

Mit Koprah-Melasse fängst Du noch keinen Fisch. Die richtig abgestimmte Feedermischung macht es letzlich aus.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (11. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Beim Feedern verlasse ich mich gerne auf das M7 von Browning.... Früher hatte ich auch immer selbstgemischt und hatte so eim jahr immer wieder verluste, durch ranzig gewordene Futterreste, die nicht auf einmal verarbeitet werden konnten. 

Jetzt nimm ich mir ein Päckchen Fertigfutter und los kanns gehen.

Außerdem würd ich auch im Stillwasser immer Futterkörbe mit max. 20 gr Blei fischen....


----------



## Lump (12. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Hier mal meine Rezepte!

Leicht fließender Fluss
2 KG River + 1 Kg No.1+0,5 Kg Big Fisch

Schneller Fluss
3 Kg River + 1 Kg M7 + 1 Kg Big Fisch + 0,5 Kg TTX Mais nass

Feedern im Kanal
2 Kg No.1 + 1 Kg Etang
Futter 2 Std vor Angelbeginn anfeuchten und durch ein feines Sieb drücken.

Feederfischen im See
2 Kg M7 + 1 Kg No.1


----------



## Kevin B. (23. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Ich habe mir mal aus dem Internet die Grundrezepte für Barben, Karpfen, Brassen und Rotaugenfutter geholt.

Die habe ich einbischen "verfeinert"^^ ich hab also andere zutaten dazu getan.
Die sind eig. ganz fängig an meinen vereinsgewässern.

ich nheme für brassen...

Semmelbrössel
Brassenfutter (von diamand)
Biskuitmehl
vanille-aroma
und meine eigene körnermischung (hanf kommt auch rein)

und wie von tinkatinka erwähnt viel viel leben (maden)


----------



## WarnowSun (24. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Wochenende war bei uns vom Verein Anangeln:

Ich habe das ganze mal etwas differenziert:


Marken Grundfutter m. Lockstoffe:

> Grundlage<

- etwas M7 Browning
- etwas Sensas 3000 Super Riviere Bremes (brassen)
- etwas Powerfood Fliesswassermix 

>Lockstoff<

- Sensas Noir
- Sensas Brasemix 
- Top Secret Erdbeer Sahne
- Top Secret Vanillie
- Top Secret Karamel Sahne

>ZusatzStoff<

- Top Secret Oxygen (Pulver)

>Maden<

- Madenwürze (Weißfisch o. Brassen- Karpfen Mix beides riecht sehr süß )


Zum Anfüttern habe ich noch Mistwürmer (kleingeschnibbelt) genommen.

Hatte damit guten Erfolg gehabt in der Warnow bei Rostock.

Bin jetzt am überlegen was mit dieser Variante ist.

Preisbewusster:

>Grundlage<

- Paniermehl
- Haferflocken

>Lockstoffe<

- z.B. *Dr. Oettker* Vanillien Pudding- Pulver ( meist mehrere Tüten im pack)
- Vanillienzucker( ruhig etwas mehr^^)
- Honig (flüssigen)
- gekochte(ins kochende wasser auch schon Vanillienzucker zutun!!!) Nudeln (am besten röhrennudeln= makkaroni o.ä. nicht ganz weich kochen)


>Maden<

Auf die Maden würde ich auch dort etwas Madenwürze tun habe ich bei Askari für Weißfisch oder Brassen- Karpfen MIx  ca. 1,50 euro bekommen. Damit der Ammoniakgeruch weg geht. 

Mistwürmer zu den Maden sind immer ein Gutes MIttel, das etwas Preisbewusste hab ich bisher nur im Fluss aussprobiert im See noch nicht. Beides mit sehr gutem Erfolg gerade bei Anangeln oder Gemeinschaftsangeln.

Was überhaupt nicht gewirkt hat muss ich sagen waren Hanfkörner. Als Vorfach habe ich mir Das FEEDER RIG System von Browning besorgt ideal für Futterkorb und Tiroler Holz Hölzl Methoden. Haken Vorfach benutze ...da man ja meist auf große Brassen geht (brassen gehört ja zu der Karpfenfamilie^^) z.B. das Quantum Carp System Barbless Rig Set *Pop Up Rig* oder ein Hair Rig... kleines geheimnis: -Wers kennt *Maden Clip oder Maggot Clip* Prinzip ist das gleiche wie bei Karpfen angeln mit Boilies der haken bleibt frei und auf dem Rig habe ich den Maden Clip gemacht darauf 5-6 maden oder noch besser ein mix aus Maden & Mistwurm stückchen (ausprobieren). Maden Clipp habe ich bei *Adventure Fishing*(mal googeln nachm shop) (Hamburg) bekommen übers Internet. Habe ich auch noch nirgends im Laden gesehen. Gearde auf den Madden Clip ehen große brassen da der Köder viel zu groß für kleinere Fische ist und daher uninteressant.


----------



## Kevin B. (25. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

_"Was überhaupt nicht gewirkt hat muss ich sagen waren Hanfkörner."_

wie du hast noch keine erfolge mit hanf gehabt???

ich koche das immer am selben tag bevor ich angeln fahre, vill liegt es daran?


----------



## carphunter ml (25. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

Also ich persönlich nehme nur noch das futter von browning M7,Big fisch,Etang,No1...und das ganze program! Zum beschweren von den körben kann ich nur sagen an der picker ohne beschwerung und an der feeder mit höchstens 20g! habe jetzt meine neue bob nudd Legend feeder bekommen und da werde ich sehen was sich da machen läst! Ich denke mal das beste was man für das feeder fischen bekommen kann kommt von browning! ist meine meinung nur!


----------



## WarnowSun (28. April 2008)

*AW: Feeder-Futter*

@Kevin: Kann vielleicht daran liegen ja ... ich muss aber auch sagen ich kauf mir die im Angelgeschäft abgepackt und ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen was der brassen daran finden soll ? weils eigentlich geruchsneutral ist ;+


----------

